# 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run



## AMC

Just wanted to let everyone know that we have set a ***NEW DATE*** for the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

The new date is; Saturday October 19th.

There are several reasons why we have changed the date. 

First,.... we are tired of having to compete with "other" parks and ride areas that have jumped on the Halloween themed annual ride that Apollo Motorcycle club started 42 years ago.

Second,..... we have scheduled a Hare Scramble on the property in December and need the extra time to get the property ready.

Third,..... Halloween parties are typically held the weekend before and we want to allow everyone to the opportunity to enjoy the holiday.

Our website will be updated soon.

Stay tuned for other updates and details about how you can win FREE passes to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

AMC


----------



## talleyman01

lets do it man lets keep the rain coming!!!!


----------



## talleyman01

who all is going from mimb to the run this year?


----------



## whitesuspect

Where is the location? Thanks.


----------



## talleyman01

samsula florida new symrna(or how ever you spell it)


----------



## whitesuspect

Thanks! Im about 40-ish miles from there, going to check the schedule to see if I can roll out.


----------



## talleyman01

http://apollomotorcycleclub.com/ so so worth it


----------



## AMC

Pre-registration will be open soon, as well as a current flyer. 

For everyone who went last year.......We have just completed a $24K upgrade to the main road, we are now.... "High & Dry" to get to the MUD.

This road is for vehicle traffic ONLY with a strict 5mph speed limit, we have created a trail to the south of the road for ATV traffic to get around the property.

Trail layout has already started and we have put in a few areas of some super NASTY stuff for those who wish to push the limits.

Another twist to this years event.....Pre-registration is $35 a head and it will include a FREE T-shirt. Post registration (pay at the gate) is also $35 and does not include a FREE T-shirt.

AMC


----------



## backwoodsboy70

im goin with few ppl i live 15 mins away


----------



## AMC

Let's give away the first FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

First person to post a picture of their ride "in action" will WIN.

AMC


----------



## asmart82

AMC said:


> Let's give away the first FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.
> 
> First person to post a picture of their ride "in action" will WIN.
> 
> AMC


At the 2010 Pumpkin Run!!!


----------



## talleyman01




----------



## AMC

Alright, looks like we have a WINNER....Congrats asmart82, you won yourself the first FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

Please send me a PM with your contact info and I'll give you the details on how to claim your FREE pass. 

More chances to win coming soon.

******NOTE***** Only one free pass per user name.


----------



## AMC

Ok.....Let's give away another FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

First person to post a picture of their "Group" out doing what they do best...will win the next FREE pass.


AMC


----------



## talleyman01

the best group there is!!!


----------



## AMC

WOW....that was quick.

Hell yeah talleyman01, kids on wheels IS the best group.

Congrats..you have won a FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your FREE pass.

BTW, kids 12 and under are no charge to attend the Pumpkin Run.

More FREE passes to come.....keep checking back, I may give a free pass for best question..?...?

AMC


----------



## bltbrute

this is great I can't wait ye ha


----------



## jrpro130

Sweet, in2deep crew is thinking about making this but not 100 percent if we can get everyone together


----------



## talleyman01

thanks man you KNOW WE WILL be there cant wait!!!!


----------



## AMC

Let's give away another FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

First person to post a picture of their "Camp Site" will win.

AMC


----------



## Pclocal79

AMC said:


> Let's give away another FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.
> 
> First person to post a picture of their "Camp Site" will win.
> 
> AMC












Heres our WET camp from last year, think getting out of there was the hardest part!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talleyman01

Ha that's for dam sure but it was a HELL OF A RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMC

Heard that Talleyman.....It was super wet and nasty last year......It was AWESOME!

Congrats Pclocal79, you have won yourself a FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me a PM with your contact info to receive details on how to claim your free pass.

AMC


----------



## AMC

Let's give away another FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

Who ever posts up a picture of their ride....STUCK..... will win.

Let's see 'em.

AMC


----------



## molcha

AMC said:


> Let's give away another FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.
> 
> Who ever posts up a picture of their ride....STUCK..... will win.
> 
> Let's see 'em.
> 
> AMC


----------



## AMC

OK, Yeah....That is STUCK.....stuck chuck.

You, molcha have won yourself a FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run. 

Send me a PM with your contact info, and I will supply you with the details on how to claim your free pass.

AMC


----------



## talleyman01

ok so whos all going maybe we can all meet up represent mimb ?


----------



## AMC

1 FREE pass to the first person to reply to talleyman01's question.


----------



## xmr650

Im goin and trying to get a few others


----------



## AMC

Congrats xmr650, You won a FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

Send me a PM with your contact info for details on how to claim your pass.


----------



## xmr650

I sent u a pm


----------



## AMC

xmr650, I sent you back a PM.

I need a little more than your e-mail address.

AMC

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------

Last chance for a FREE pass to the 43rd Annual Pumpkin Run.

1st Person to post a picture of themselves with a Pumpkin...will WIN.


----------



## AMC

Last chance....Anyone going to the Pumpkin Run and have not pre-registered? 

Just post a picture of a "pumpkin" and win a $35 pass for FREE.

AMC

..................Too late, this offer is now void........................10/18/13


----------



## roger333

1 more day pre reg $35 for shirt and entry for the pumpkin run getter dun


----------

